# Fehlermeldung "Datei beginnt nicht mit %PDF-"



## madmax2600 (23. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich hoffe hier gibt es jemand, der mir endlich weiterhelfen kann.
Das Problem taucht wohl bei Einigen auf und bisher habe ich noch keine Loesung gefunden.

Problem:
Auf meinem dedizierten Webserver liegen in einem Verzeichnis PDF-Dateien.
Die PDFs koennen (bzw. sollen) via Link geoeffnet werden. Und das ist das eigentliche Problem. Sobald man den Link anklickt wird die Datei geladen, der Acrobat-Reader (bzw. auch der Writer) oeffnet sich und versucht das PDF zu oeffnen.

Stattdessen erscheint die Fehlermeldung "Datei beginnt nicht mit %PDF-".
Man kann das PDF nur ueber einen Umweg oeffnen. Fehlermeldung wegklicken und einen reload. Danach oeffnet sich die Datei, als ob nichts gewesen waere.







Folgende Dinge kann ich definitiv ausschliessen:
- Bug im IE 6.0 (PDFs von anderen Servern lassen sich problemlos oeffnen)

- Bug im Acrobat (PDFs von anderen Servern/lokal lassen sich problemlos oeffnen)

- Bug in der PDF-Datei (Die Datei hat im Header %PDF- und ausserdem habe ich eine funktionierende Testdatei von einem funktionierendem Server auf meinen Server gelegt)

Config WebServer:
Suse Linux 9.0
PHP Version 4.3.6
Apache/2.0.48 (Linux/SuSE)

In der Datei /etc/apache2/mime.types sind die Zeilen

application/pdf 
application/x-pdf 
application/acrobat 
applications/vnd.pdf 
text/pdf 
text/x-pdf

eingetragen.

Ich hab jetzt schon mit mehreren gesprochen und alle sind der festen Ueberzeugung, dass es eine fehlerhafte Einstellung am Server ist. Wir haben es auf 10 unterschiedlichen Rechnern getestet.

Aber wo zum Teufel.

BTW: Ich bin mein eigen root. Also keine Hemmungen, auch bei "Hardcore-Tipps"

Es ware klasse, wenn mir jemand wieder auf die Beine helfen koennte. Hab schon ganz google auf den Kopf gestellt.

Vielen dank im Voraus!


----------



## Ben Ben (24. August 2004)

Das Problem liegt scheinbar bei deinem Client.... ghet hier bei 3 Rechnern sowohl mit NS als auch mit MSIE auf den ersten Klick.

Hat aber irgendwie nix mit Linux zu tun nur weil die PDFs da liegen.


----------



## madmax2600 (24. August 2004)

Hallo,

den Fehler im Client kann ich zu 100% ausschliessen. Da ich dieses und alle anderen PDFs im Netz ohne Probleme aufrufen kann, nur eben nicht von meinem Server.

Unter Netscape tritt dieser Fehler nicht auf, das ist richtig. Was man darauf zurueckfuehren kann, dass es der bessere Browser ist. Hilft aber nicht wirklich weiter. Aber ich kann meinen Usern ja schlecht sagen, dass Sie bitte nur den NS verwenden.

Man findet hier und da ueber google.de oefter diese Fehlerbeschreibung. Es handelt sich meist um Suseserver mit Apache2. Der Fehler muss in der Einstellung (streaming) liegen.

Hat sonst jemand eine Loesung.

Danke fuer die Muehe, die Ihr Euch macht 
/Sebastian


----------



## madmax2600 (24. August 2004)

*und hier die Loesung - der Webserver ist Schuld*

Hallo,

wie richtig vermutet, lag es an den Einstellungen des Apachen 2.

Aller voraussicht nach, werden wahrscheinlich einige von Euch frueher oder spaeter auch auf das gleiche Problem stossen. Deswegen will ich mal nicht so sein und den bei uns funktionierenden Workaround (danieder-)schreiben.

Fehler:
Siehe mein Starttopic: "Datei beginnt nich mit %PDF-"

Dieser Fehler tritt auf, wenn der Webserver auf Basis des Apache2 (Version 2.0.47) läuft und der Nutzer den Internet Explorer verwendet.

Warum?
Zurückzuführen ist dies auf die Mime-Typen.

Loesung:
Abhilfe schafft man, in dem man in die "mime.types" den Eintrag 

application/x-pdf      pdf

ergaenzt und den Apache2 neu startet.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Manchmal ist das scheinbar aber auch nicht ausreichend. Dann sollte man in der MagicDatei (/etc/apache2/) den Stringeintrag %PDF- mit einer # ausdokumentieren.

Datei oeffnen und nach diesem Eintrag suchen:

# Acrobat
0      string          %PDF-           application/pdf

mit der # ausdokumentieren:

# Acrobat
#0      string          %PDF-           application/pdf

speichern und den Apache2 neu starten.

Ich hoffe Euch damit weitergeholfen zu haben. Ihr werdet es mir danken, ist ein echt nerviges Problem, wenn man aber so garnichts dazu findet 

Viel Erfolg und Gruss
/Sebastian


----------



## muehleis (30. August 2004)

Super. Vielen Dank für diesen Tipp, ich wäre sonst noch verzweifelt.


----------



## madmax2600 (30. August 2004)

Freut mich, dass ich helfen konnte.
Den Ärger kann gut nachempfinden.
Es hat mich auch alle Nerven gekostet.

Viel Erfolg weiterhin. 
Gruss
/Sebastian


----------



## Naith (17. September 2004)

*Bei mir geht leider net*

Hallo

Hat mich schon mal gefreut das ich endlich mal ne lösung zu dem Problem finde.
Ich hab das problem auch schon längere zeit.
In der Apache2 Bugdatabase isses auch verzeichnet. Nur hab ich noch immer keine lösung.

Ich hab die von dir beschriebenen schritte durchgefüehrt aber hat bei mir aber leider nicht funktioniert.

Hast du noch was anderes geändert?

Ich hab auch SuSE Linux 9.0
Apache/2.0.48  nach Online Update (vorher Apache/2.0.47 )
PHP Version 4.3.3 

Und nu weiss ich echt nich mehr weiter bin mir doch schon langsam am überlegen wieder auf  Apache 1.3 zurückzugehen.


----------



## madmax2600 (17. September 2004)

Hallo Naith,

schau doch mal ob mehrere PDF Eintraege unter:

# Acrobat
0 string %PDF- application/pdf

mit der # ausdokumentieren:

# Acrobat
#0 string %PDF- application/pdf

registriert sind. Wenn ja, musst Du die Anderen ebenfalls ausdokumentiern. Neu starten auf keinen Fall vergessen!

Es darf also nur folgender Eintrag stehen.

application/x-pdf pdf

Melde Dich noch einmal, falls Du nicht weiter kommst.

Gruss
/Sebastian


----------



## Naith (17. September 2004)

Hmm nö geht echt net...

Ich habe in mime.types:

application/oda                 oda                                                                                                 
application/x-pdf               pdf                                                                                                 
application/pgp                 pgp                                                                                                 
application/pgp-encrypted                 

und in magic:

# Acrobat                                                                                                                           
# (due to clamen@cs.cmu.edu)                                                                                                        
#0      string          %PDF-           application/pdf                                                                             

Mit suchen nach pdf oder nach acrobat finde ich in beiden Dateien keine weiteren einträge mehr.

Den einzigen unterschied den ich noch sehe is die apache2-mod_php4.4.3 zu deiner 4.4.6 ich hab gehört das es da noch einige Bugs hat. Vieleicht liegts noch daran?

Naja erstmal danke für die prompte antwort ich mach jetzt mal Feierabend und geh am Montag nochmal ran.


----------



## Naith (20. September 2004)

Tja war wohl auch nix...

Hab jetzt php aktualisiert auf 4.4.8 aber ohne erfolg...

Muss wohl sonst noch n fehler sein.


----------



## madmax2600 (20. September 2004)

Hallo Naith,

das ist wirklich komisch. Taucht der Fehler auch auf, wenn Du einen anderen Browser verwendest?

Ich wuesste ab hier auch keine andere Loesung mehr. Ich bleib aber auch am Ball.

Gruss
/Sebastian


----------



## Naith (20. September 2004)

Nein das problem besteht nur mit dem MS-Explorer.

Laut Apache2 Bugtrack liegt es ev. an "chunked responses"

http://nagoya.apache.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=25960


Aber da geht momentan offensichtlich auch net viel.

Komisch müste doch mittlerweile schon etliche leute mit derselben konstellation geben die das problem auch haben.


Also danke nochmal für die promten antworten. Falls ich das problem lösen kann werd ich's natürlich auch hier posten.


Naith


----------



## madmax2600 (20. September 2004)

Viel Erfolg.  
Gruss
/Sebastian


----------



## Naith (24. September 2004)

*Ohje mein fehler*

Hallo

Also ich hab unnötig verwirrung reingebracht. 

Dein workaround funktioniert perfekt!

Das problem bei mir war das ich nen 2ten Test-Server hatte der fast gleich heisst. Nun hatte der vor kurzem nen Harddisk crash und ich habe nachdem ich die Harddisk ersetzt habe einfach die daten vom Live-Server rüberkopiert.

Was zur folge hatte das die links auf die .pdf files auf den Live Server zeigten. Da hatte ich jedoch den workaround noch net gemacht....

Also jetzt funktioniert alles und das problem is gelöst!


Sorry für die verwirrung

Naith


----------



## madmax2600 (24. September 2004)

*GRATULATION*

Hallo Naith,

Gott sei Dank und ich dachte schon, ich haette Murks verbreitet.
Wir haben es auch zwei weiteren Servern auch so gemacht und es hat funktioniert.

Aber so ist ja alles in bester Ordnung.

Viel Spass und Gruss
/Sebastian


----------



## JGS-XA (7. Oktober 2004)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp:



> Loesung:
> Abhilfe schafft man, in dem man in die "mime.types" den Eintrag
> 
> application/x-pdf pdf



hat ohne Probleme funktioniert 

gefunden habe ich euer Board über google und der suche nach: *Datei beginnt nicht mit %PDF-* 

Bye
Jens


----------



## h_smart (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für diese Lösung,

Es ist nicht wirklich schön, wenn man als Administrator wie der Depp dasteht...

Aber nun geht's ja wieder, nochmals vielen Dank

Gruß
H.-J.


----------



## derKosta (16. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Sebastian,
habe eben von Kunden genau die selbe Nachricht bekommen.

In den mime types ist es schon eingetagen. dann habe ich einträge aus der magic entfernt.leider ohne ergebnis.

auf dem richtigen server habe ich gearbeitet  neugestartet natürlich auch.

wieso funktioniert es bei mir nicht?!


----------



## socken2000 (29. Dezember 2004)

Hi zusammen,
tritt das oben beschriebene Problem denn bei allen Usern/Clients auf oder nur bei manchen?
Ich habe das Problem, dass das pdf nur bei einzelnen Clients nicht angezeigt werden kann. Oder kann man das Problem auf bestimmte Acrobat Reader Versionen einschränken? 
Wäre für weitere Erfahrungsberichte dankbar.

Grüße,
Florian


----------



## madmax2600 (29. Dezember 2004)

hallo socken2000,

das problem ist client spezifisch. netscape ist dabei aussen vor. siehe auch anfang des  themas. ist aber dennoch ein bug auf dam server. wäre auch zu lästig, wenn man kunden den hinweis geben müsste pdfs bitte nur mit dem natscape zu laden 

hallo kosta,

ich habe das problem nicht weiter verfolgt, da die problemlösung bei mir und anderen bereits funktioniert hat. warum es bei nicht funktioniert - hmmm gute frage. vielleicht etwas "verwurxelt" wie naith ? 

kannst du mal deine konfig posten. vielleicht kommt man darueber etwas weiter.
was fest steht ist auf jeden fall der bug auf dem server.

gruss
/sebastian


----------



## madmax2600 (29. Dezember 2004)

OOOPS.

Ich habe mich nicht an die Beachtung der Gross-Klein-Schreibweisen gehalten. Verzeihung - ich war so in Gedanken. Verwarne mich selbst 

Gruss
/Sebastian


----------



## Hannes_Hannes (31. Dezember 2004)

Auch ich bedanke mich nochmals dafür   

Spitze dass es Leute wie dich gibt, die so gute Tutorials schreiben und andere vor einem Neverzusammenbruch bewahren   

MfG
Hannes


----------



## DerSonic (10. Januar 2005)

Hi, habe hier nach den Anweisung auch meinen Server bearbeitet und es funktioniert nun auch, danke!

ABER: Es geht nun mit allen Acrobat-Versionen, alle PDFs und nur mit der 7er gehen manche nicht. Da vielleicht eine Idee? hehe


----------



## Ferret (13. Januar 2005)

Ich habe/hatte das selbe Problem mit einem Großen Prospektportal (was da natürlich fatal is), hab die Infos hier an den Admin weitergeleitet und jetz geht auch soweit alles (bis auf, dass der die PDFs immer erst komplett vorher runterlädt, anstatt die beim öffnen zu laden, wie normal - aber das is ja eher egal ;-)
  also thx für die Tips 

  Nur ein Problem hab ich nocht...
  Wenn ich die PDF mit document.location (JavaScript ^^) öffnen will, kommt immernoch der alte Fehler, nur wenn ichs über HTML öffne (&lt;a href&gt; oder &lt;meta forwarding&gt geht alles...
 Kann sich das einer erklären und ist es bei euch genauso?


----------



## kayleigh11 (16. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
also ich bin ebenso vorgegangen, habe "mime.types" und "magic" angepasst, mit dem Erfolg dass,- noch immer nichts ging...
Der Apache war natürlich neu gestartet.

Dann habe ich neue pdf-files auf den Server geladen,- und siehe da,- die neuen funktionierten plötzlich.
Ich habe die "alten" Dateien erneut erstellt und auf den Server geladen, jetzt funktionierte alles wie gewünscht.
Dies nur als kleiner Hinweis um eventuellen Verzweiflungen vorzubeugen...

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## richt12 (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe die vielen guten Anregungen hier in dieser Rubrik "Datei beginnt nicht mit %PDF-" umgesetzt und habe gehofft, daß "mein Problemchen" damit auch beseitigt wäre. Leider vergebens. Vielleicht hat ja jemand schon dieses ähnliche Problem bei sich beheben können:

Beim Aufruf von pdf-Dateien mit dem IE kommt immer die Meldung:

-----------------
Beim Verarbeiten der Seite ist ein Problem aufgetreten. Beim Lesen des Dokumentes ist ein Fehler aufgetreten (109)
------------------

Mit anderen Browsern scheint es aber zu funktionieren. Nur halt mit dem IE-Exporer nicht. Kopiere ich die pdf-Datei auf einen anderen Webspace z.B. Domainfactory, so wird sie korrekt geladen und angezeigt.
Wir sind bei server4free und haben einen linux-Root-Server. Weiss jemand vielleicht, was ich tun muß, damit ich auch mit dem IE pdf-Dateien aufrufen kann?

Danke an Euch vorab.

Grüsse Tom


----------



## mm00 (2. März 2005)

Moin...

Ich habe das selbe Problem, und habe schon die magic und mime.types angepaßt. Das Problem hat sich auch schon deutlich verbessert. Ich habe aber trotzdem noch PDF-Dateien, die ein Benutzer über Samba einstellen kann, die das Problem weiterhin aufweisen.
Ich habe auch schon im Virtualhost den Eintrag hier geschaltet (ohne das Leerzeichen hinter dem < )

```
< FilesMatch "\.pdf$" >
   BrowserMatch MSIE nokeepalive downgrade-1.0 force-response-1.0
< /FilesMatch>
```
Leider ohne Erfolg.

Interessanterweise hat diese PDF Datei das Phänomen, daß ich entweder die o.g. Fehlermeldung bekomme, oder gar keine Anzeige (auch nicht nach aktualisieren). Öffne ich die Datei über die Samba-Freigabe (oder mit Firefox) wird sie ganz normal angezeigt.

Habt ihr da noch irgendeine Idee?


----------



## madmax2600 (7. März 2007)

Oh je, das Thema ist immer noch aktuell.
Wir lassen mittlerweile 10 Webserver laufen alle unterschiedlichen Jahrgangs und Suse-Versionen. Das Problem ist bisher nicht mehr aufgetaucht. Was allerdings doch hin und wieder einen "Haenger" verursacht, sind PDFs, die aus MACOSX generiert werden. Evtl. gibt es dort eine Einstellung, die fuer die Windoofswelt zu komplex ist. Das PDF in Windows nochmal oeffnen und speichern hilft dann.

Evtl. ist hier der Loesungsansatz fuer die andauernden PDF-Probleme zu suchen.

/madmax2600


----------

